# Treehugger didn't tell the whole story



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Tree never did tell the whole story when he went spike hunting. So here is the rest of the story.....

Tree went hiking along and he came across a beehive and well Tree isnt very smart so he decided to climb up the tree to get a closer look and well lets just say that he was attacked in the face by mean angry bees. The first few bees landed on his nose and he hollared out to his boyfriends, "Get the Hell out of here I'm getting attacked by killer bees, please run for your lives." It's a good thing the branches broke his fall. His boyfriends then rushed him to the hospital, but the doctor said the damage will be permanent. Please send Treehuger a card since he doesnt go out in public much. This is why HOGAN doesnt like to hunt spikes earlier in the year. Here is the picture after this horrible attack. Maybe he also developed Elephantitis.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

HURRY AND TAKE THE **** PICTURE BECAUSE I GOT A TURD HONKING TO GET OUT!!! If you don't believe me then just ask his wife.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I heard it may of spread to his lower extremedies?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Tree never did tell the whole story when he went spike hunting. So here is the rest of the story.....
> 
> Tree went hiking along and he came across a beehive and well Tree isnt very smart so he decided to climb up the tree to get a closer look and well lets just say that he was attacked in the face by mean angry bees. The first few bees landed on his nose and he hollared out to his boyfriends, "Get the Hell out of here I'm getting attacked by killer bees, please run for your lives." It's a good thing the branches broke his fall. His boyfriends then rushed him to the hospital, but the doctor said the damage will be permanent. Please send Treehuger a card since he doesnt go out in public much. This is why HOGAN doesnt like to hunt spikes earlier in the year. Here is the picture after this horrible attack. Maybe he also developed Elephantitis.


Not clever or funny....I'm just saying..


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

So whats wrong with the picture? I don't see anything wrong, I don't get it. _(O)_ :mrgreen: :wink: Yote you have too much time on your hands. :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Not clever or funny....I'm just saying..


But that was!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Not clever or funny....I'm just saying..


I'm glad an Idiot pointed that out to me.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That picture was copyrighted. You'll be hearing from my lawyer, as well as my writer, For your obvious lack of humor and wit.

Please go back to the drawing board and leave the Crayons in your pocket.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> That picture was copyrighted. You'll be hearing from my lawyer, as well as my writer, For your obvious lack of humor and wit.


Sweet!! I cannot wait to talk to them. Can you bring your buddies to mow my lawn also?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

So what sparked this vicious attack anyway? You're a mean, mean, little man coyoteslayer.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> So what sparked this vicious attack anyway? You're a mean, mean, little man coyoteslayer.


You forgot bitter!

What a waste of valuable internet space that could have been taken up by some britney spears editorial... :wink:


----------

